# Canon 16-35 2.8L II ir Tokina 16-28 2.8 FXPRO or What



## visionphotos (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm looking in to add a lens to my kit but I'm not sure which one.

I'm looking into my kit and finding where i have gaps in between my lenses.

I have:

Canon 7D
Tokina 11-16mm ATXPRO f2.8
Tokina 28-70mm FX PRO f2.8
Sigma 50mm 1.4 (i can upgrade this one)
Canon 100mm Macro IS f2.8L
Canon 100-400mm IS f4.5-5.6L

the first thing i find is i don't have anything between 16-28 that in my 7D will be a wide-to-normal lens. (26-45mm)

As well i don't have anything in between my 70 to 100 (maybe a 70-200).

If you have any comment on what lens to add or what lens to upgrade will be great.

i have in my budget $2500.


----------



## KBX500 (Mar 10, 2011)

What I use, and highly recommend, is the EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS and the EF 70-200 f/4 L - I am looking to upgrade to the IS version of the 70-200 f/4, as I really need it for handheld shots. 

On a 1.6 crop body, like your 7D, those two lenses cover 27-320mm, with a minor gap between 88-112mm. Adding in your Tokina 11-16 and your Canon 100-400, your coverage will be 17mm - 640mm spread across 4 lenses. And some pretty decent lenses at that. That leaves you with just one non-Canon lens, and just about the best lens kit for a crop body, in terms of focal length coverage. And you're near your budget, too !

If I could lug around the 70-200 f/2.8 L IS I'd go that route instead of the f/4, but my back prevents that. The 70-200 f/4 L IS is still an amazing lens, and I can live with that. 

I'd keep your Sigma 50mm f/1.4 for low light situations. 

You could then trade or sell the 28-70, as it's really a walk-around lens for full frame bodies, not crop bodies. Maybe you can then pop for a nice flash to round out your kit.

Another option for the long end is the EF 70-300 f/4.0-5.6 L IS that Amazon has for $1500, but that only makes sense if you trade or sell the 100-400, and I don't think I'd do that.

By the way, what do you shoot primarily ?

Keith


----------



## AJ (Mar 10, 2011)

How about Canon 15-85/3.5-5.6 IS


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 11, 2011)

I looked at the Tokina 16-28mm reviews on Photozone, for the price, it looks very good. I would use it on FF, for APS-c, the 17-55mm is great, I used mine for three years with no dust and no issues, and sold it very reluctantly after I went to FF and APS-H.

Tokina lenses, particularly wide lenses, are usually the best 3rd party choice. No AF issues, supurb build, just a tiny notch below OEM. This lens is said to outperform the Canon 16-35mm L.

I had a Canon 17-40mm zoom, for the price, it was quite good, but I just never seemed to get images that popped, so I sold it. I found a little Tokina 17mm prime locally on Craigslist, and it produces excellent images and was dirt cheap. 

I may go for one this summer, if something else doesn't deplete my funds (Like a 5D MK III).


----------



## visionphotos (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for your answers but i still in the same place LOL. ;D

I'm planning eventually going full frame so i really don't want something non Full Frame.

I know i have the Tokina 11-16 but that one i can use it as a 16mm prime on my full frame.

I had a 70-200mm f4 and loved it but needed a bit more reach for animals.

As of selling the 28-70 that's not an option i need something in that exact range for both crop and full frame. This might be not as good as the canon but is way lighter and it doesn't expand.

I'm leaning towards the Tokina 16-28 and hope will be one of my most used lenses.

As for extra accessories i don't need anything else that's why i put the lens list with no accessories.

If everything goes as planned ill get the Tokina 16-28 and see if its as good as they say and keep the rest of the money for when the 5DIII arrives.

If someone has further comment please do


----------



## ronderick (Mar 11, 2011)

It would be helpful to know what you shoot... but anyways, having a APS-C and FF bodies tend to make life more complicated. 

Now, presuming you're not that desperate for fast lenses and want something light, I'd suggest the Canon 17-40mm f/4. It offers a useful range for both as an UW lens of FF and standard lens for APS-C, and it's both light and affordable. 

As for the gap in the medium-tele range, if you can afford it, why not try the 85mm f/1.2? That's arguably one of the best lens for portraits. Of course, there's also the option of 85mm f/1.8 if you don't want to put that much money on it.

(Now, if you shoot landscape, I'd even say try out the TS-E 24mm or 17mm... they're fun lens, albeit expensive)


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 20, 2011)

Recommendation:

Stick with Canon Branded USA warranty (not gray market) lenses. They hold their value FAR longer than any off brand you will get. You will thank yourself later.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm really not seeing much in the way of gaps in your kit there.

One question: what do you have in the way of strobes? Of course this depends on what you like to shoot. I'm mostly a natural light person, but after getting a couple of 580EXII's (One new, one used) some inexpensive umbrellas and soft boxes (also used) I've been having a lot of fun learning more about lighting. (I still shoot mostly natural light, but I'm trying to learn to master artificial light as well)

The new strobes are so easy to use (practically foolproof), I can't believe it. With the 7D and a 580EXII for off camera flash, you'll be amazed at what you can do with a simple umbrella. 

But, back to lenses. If you really need to feed the lens habit, you could consider the 15-85mm Canon. I use that on my 7D about 90% of the time. It's a little slow, but very well built and sharp and the range is perfect for about 90% of most shots. Alternatively, you might consider a 70-300mm zoom. Even though you have a 100-400mm, that's a pretty big lens to carry around all the time. You're obviously not afraid to use 3rd party lenses, so consider the new Tamron 70-300, for those times when you just don't want to lug around your 100-400mm. It's no "L" lens, but I've been very pleased with mine. Sharp, well built and great IS. A real bargain.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## kubelik (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd probably get the 16-35 f/2.8 L II since based on your comments it seems that that's the direction you're leaning in anyway.

as noted on another thread, it really depends if you are using the 16-35 for landscape work or for walkaround street/travel photography.

if its for landscape work, save yourself some neckache and cash and go for the 17-40 f/4 L. if you're doing low light work then definitely just bite the bullet and snag the 16-35, it's a great lens.

yet another option: hold off until you actually buy that FF camera and see if your shooting habits change at all. there were a few lenses that I thought I would never need but once I bought a new camera I reevaluated and realized I shot quite frequently; vice versa there were a number of lenses I thought would be critical to my photography that I realized I don't actually use that often.

for instance, I used to shoot ultra-wide all the time on my 30D, because it was mostly architectural and travel. once I upgraded to the 5DII, I started getting requests for shooting events, for which I am mostly using a 24-70 and 70-200. what's more, I've found that 24mm on the wide end is actually sufficient for most of the incidental architectural work I do. I am recommending this because it seems like you are well covered on your crop body and since you're not immediately upgrading then just worry about it when you get there.

good luck!


----------

